# error glibc

## RockSteady

sembra che gli errori non finiscano mai  :Sad: 

```
* glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * i386 CHOSTs are no longer supported.

 * Chances are you don't actually want/need i386.

 * Please read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  glibc-2.5.ebuild, line 1039:   Called die

!!! please fix your CHOST

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5/temp/build.log'.

```

emerge info

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Apr 2007 09:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glibc glitz gpm gstreamer gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## gutter

Ma li leggete i messaggi di errrore e/o warning: 

```

!!! please fix your CHOST

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5/temp/build.log'. 
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Scen

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma li leggete i messaggi di errrore e/o warning: 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! please fix your CHOST
> ...

 

Difatti lo stavo per scrivere io  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Inoltre:

```

* i386 CHOSTs are no longer supported.

 * Chances are you don't actually want/need i386.

 * Please read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml 

```

Rocksteady, perdonami la critica, però noto (con dispiacere) che sei tra quegli utenti che appena si scontrano con un errore non esitano a scrivere subito nel forum (sono sicuro pensando "tanto ci pensano quelli del forum a risolvermi il problema", forse il pensiero non è proprio così ma poco ci manca  :Confused:  ).

Se un errore ti blocca, LEGGI tutto quello che viene scritto, LEGGI la documentazione relativa, CERCA e LEGGI i relativi topic nel foum (nel 99% dei casi il problema che riscontri lo avrà già avuto qualche altro utente).

Per tua informazione, la guida citata è anche tradotta in italiano: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/change-chost.xml

Comunque il tuo errore è dovuto ad un'installazione quantomeno errata: che stage hai utilizzato per l'installazione? Gli stage i386 mi pare siano "fuori produzione" da un bel pò di tempo...

----------

## crisandbea

come già suggerito da Scen e Gutter, leggi gli errori quando ti capita, comunque basta modificare in 

```
/etc/make.conf

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu" da cosi a cosi CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

fatto ciò dai 

```
emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc
```

e se cercavi nel forum trovavi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537878-highlight-glibc.html

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Gli stage i386 mi pare siano "fuori produzione" da un bel pò di tempo...

 

Lo stage hardened sino ad un mese fa era ancora i386 (il perchè poi è altra questione, al momento non la ho ancora capita)

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Lo stage hardened sino ad un mese fa era ancora i386 (il perchè poi è altra questione, al momento non la ho ancora capita)

 

Ok, però è quello "hardened", che penso venga utilizzato da una piccola parte di utenti, consapevole delle proprie azioni  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok, però è quello "hardened", che penso venga utilizzato da una piccola parte di utenti, consapevole delle proprie azioni 

 

nel senso di masochista?  :Laughing: 

@RockSteady

In ogni caso terminata la conversione a i686 cerca/installa findcruft e con estrema cautela fai pulizia delle rimanenze di i386 derivate dallo stage altrimenti potresti trovarti dei falsi errori con revdep-rebuild di certo e qualche errore di linking a runtime.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> nel senso di masochista? 

 

Non avendolo ancora provato sulla mia pelle non posso dirlo, però da quello che leggo qua e là.... può darsi  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Comunque ho visto adesso che nei mirror sono disponibili anche gli stage3 x86 (e quindi CHOST=i1386) ...

Se almeno li mettessero in una sottodirectory che l'utente Pentium2 deve andare a spulciare intenzionalmente....  :Razz:  (adesso ho capito perchè RockSteady si ritrova con un CHOST=1386  :Confused:  )

----------

